# Aa-gm44 wiring questions/how to ?



## apr1209 (Oct 7, 2012)

FIRST OFF, I am only providing this "how-to" to make sure this is not what caused my brand new sub to pull a 3 miles island(melt -down)on me. SO , PLEASE DONT FOLLOW THIS UNTIL VERIFIED BY A KNOWLEDGEABLE POSTER. 

With that out of the way, I have posted a few pics to make sure this is an acceptable method to wire the PAC AA-GM44. Please note on my original attempt had bare wires, did not have black wire spliced to Blue/black wire, and was idiotically done in haste. But hey hindsight is always 20-20. If you are not able to tell in the pics, all splices have now been soldered and shrink wrapped.

To begin with i attached the wiring harness to the input side and the RCAs to the output side. Next I spliced the BLACK WIRE to BLUE/BLACK WIRE, _per manual "_IF switch is set to RCA(OUTPUT) then BLACK wire termination(ground/no connection) determines whether Negative OUTPUTS are common to ground or to each other") 

Following this, I redundantly spliced the BLACK WIRE from the input side into the BLUE/BLACK wire, even though manual states they are internally connected.

Then, using spare black wire from the non-used connector as an extension, I spliced the BLUE/BLACK wire to the GROUND WIRE(BLACK 38) in the harness, as reported in post #3 in *here

*


----------



## apr1209 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Next step*

With that side complete, I now focused on the YELLOW 12V power wire. 

As before, I used a white wire from the non-used connector as an extension to splice the YELLOW 12V power wire to the YELLOW 44 (Battery Positive Voltage) on the wiring harness. 

Having all my connections soldered and shrink wrapped, I then switched the input setting to wired and switched the output setting to RCA. At the same time,adjusting the gain on all leads(LF, RF, LR, and RR) to their max(all the way clockwise)???

Lastly I routed the YELLOW and BLUE/BLACK wires back through the unit, making note to avoid contact with capacitors and what-not, to provide a clean look and maximum length of cable. 

The last image is my best guess for a " Car Audio SQ" wiring diagram. I also added a possible second diagram for the new MiniDC noted in "The SQ Car Audio Thread V2". 

I look forward to getting your valuable input and will use it to make the best diagram for those like me who need it spelled out exactly and sometimes drawn out.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Nice writeup.

For my install I just connected the plugs and used the blue wire from PAC for remote on... Some people said they had to connect power and ground but mine perfectly works without it. I used to push around 800w without any problem.

Thanks
Hari

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I ran power to the cig lighter in the center console, and ground to a bolt right by it. I don't recall splicing the grounds together though. I only remember 1 ground, TBH
So you spliced the 2 grounds from the PAC into the ground for the harness? I wouldn't suggest doing that, as you will probably cause feedback on the line, which might be the noise you heard in the sub.

I would follow the PAC install info in this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...no-splicing-amplifier-subwoofer-tutorial.html


----------

